# Who knows how 2 make fake moss?



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

I just finished my new graveyard fence pillars. Used that granite look and they came out nice. But i really think they'd look fantastic with some moss growing at the base. I was wondering is anyone has found a good way to make realistic moss.


----------



## wytche (Oct 15, 2003)

No need to make it. Go to the floral section of any craft store and they should have a selection of greenry used for flower arrangements.

Any day above ground is a good one.


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks, i'll check that out if i can find a crafts shop. Still think theres gotta be a way to make it tho. You'd just need to find a way to stick some cottage cheese-like substance on them and then dab green and red on it.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

My wife bought some of that moss last year. I think she got it from Michaels. I glued spots of it to our tombstones and it adds a real nice touch.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Theres a Michaels near me i think. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I haven't tried this, but I think that if you put a gob of spray foam insulation on there, then dab it around with a piece of wadded up tin foil while it is still wet and tacky that it should make it prickly and bumpy and textured like moss, then once it dries you can spray paint it with dark green to fill in the back ground, and dab over it with a scruffy brush and light green to add some highlights...just a thought.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## wytche (Oct 15, 2003)

I like this idea. It got me to thinking, instead of painting it, I wonder how well sprinkling it with the grass you use for model railroads while it's still sticky would work. I think it's one of those things that work really well or make a huge mess, possably both.

Any day above ground is a good one.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Dazco, I just got back from Walmart, and while I was there I thought of you! In their Christmas decorations, where they sell all the little buildings and accessories for Christmas villages (like Spookytown only Xmas), they have a roll of a sheet of moss that is 17" by 39" that is for use as grass under the village. Looks like it would go a long way, you can cut it into pieces and glue it on. It was $7 and change.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks, but i got some moss at Michaels today along with some fake vines. (the moss is real tho) The pillars look awesome now.


----------

